# [SOLVED] compiler cannot create executables

## Zitan

na sam poczatek emerge --info

```
System uname: Linux-2.6.31-14-generic-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6850_@_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 25 Jul 2010 20:45:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="virtuoso" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="*" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

oraz gcc -v 

```
Using built-in specs.

Target: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.3 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/include/g++-v4 --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --disable-fixed-point --without-ppl --without-cloog --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --enable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --enable-libgomp --with-python-dir=/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/python --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --with-bugurl=http://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion='Gentoo 4.4.3-r2 p1.2'

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.4.3 (Gentoo 4.4.3-r2 p1.2) 
```

Podczas niudanej proby aktualizacji systemu ...

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

... zostal zaktualizowany pakiet dev-libs/gmp-5.0.1. Obenie zaden inny pakiet nie moze zostac zaktualizowany...

revdep-rebuild

```
 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Environment mismatch from previous run, deleting temporary files...

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 72% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/libmpfr.so.1.2.0 (requires libgmp.so.3)

[ 91% ]  *   broken /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/cc1 (requires libgmp.so.3)

 *   broken /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/cc1plus (requires libgmp.so.3)

 *   broken /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/f951 (requires libgmp.so.3)

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *   /usr/lib64/libmpfr.so.1.2.0 -> dev-libs/mpfr

 *   /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/cc1 -> sys-devel/gcc

 *   /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/cc1plus -> sys-devel/gcc

 *   /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/f951 -> sys-devel/gcc

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Generated new 5_order.rr

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot   dev-libs/mpfr:0

sys-devel/gcc:4.4

..........

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * mpfr-3.0.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking mpfr-3.0.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0/work/mpfr-3.0.0 ...

 * econf: updating mpfr-3.0.0/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating mpfr-3.0.0/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to disable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... yes

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... no

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0/work/mpfr-3.0.0':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0/work/mpfr-3.0.0/config.log

 * ERROR: dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2712:  Called _eapi0_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  610:  Called econf

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0/work/mpfr-3.0.0'

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2712:  Called _eapi0_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  610:  Called econf

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0/work/mpfr-3.0.0'

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * 

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 * 

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

```

Zawartosc /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0/work/mpfr-3.0.0/config.log 

```
configure:3963: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe  -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c  >&5

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/cc1: error while loading shared libraries: libgmp.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

nie umiem samodzielnie rozwiazac tego problemu google nie pomoglo  :Sad: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Aktualizowales zaleznosc gcc, nie masz najwyranziej preserved-libs feature (wlaczone domyslnie) wiec Ci nie zachowalo starego liba.przywroc go sobie z backupa.

----------

## Zitan

tzn gdzie ja to znajdę - bo jeśli masz na myśli backup który powinienem zrobić własnoręcznie to nie zrobiłem takiego. Co do preserved-libs feature to mam to w make.conf gdzie to powinienem to jeszcze "wsadzić"?

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak w make.conf masz to z minusem to zonk, bo masz w takim razie to wylaczone. Pobierz stage3, znajdz ten plik ktorego brakuje (shared lib), wrzuc tymczasowo w system, przebuduj gcc, wywal stary plik.

----------

## Zitan

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jak w make.conf masz to z minusem to zonk, bo masz w takim razie to wylaczone. Pobierz stage3, znajdz ten plik ktorego brakuje (shared lib), wrzuc tymczasowo w system, przebuduj gcc, wywal stary plik.

 

Zrobilem jak kazales - pomoglo [SOLVED]

w make.conf bylo preserve-libs zamiast preserved-libs

----------

## SlashBeast

preserve-libs jest poprawnie, ale to nie powinno byc tam, tj. pewnie masz -preserve-libs. Pokaz make.conf

----------

